# Spiele Bei Origin und Steam aktivieren



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi ich wollte meine Games die ich als Retail habe bei Steam und Origin Aktivieren. Ich habe gestern schon C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 bei origin aktiviert und paar andere Games. Aber was ist mit den Älteren Titel wie MOH beispiel. Und ich habe gelesen das man die Games for Windows Spiele bei Steam aktiveren kann stimmt das ? 


Mfg  comzero


P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Steam Steamfremdes Spiel hinzufügen funktioniert. Allerdings dann kein Support. Sprich keine automatischen Updates u.ä. Das Spiel landet nur in der Datenbank. Mehr nicht. Und bei den GfWL Games kommt es darauf an. Einige haben schon den Sprung von GfWL auf Steam geschafft (afaik u.a. die Bioshock-Teile). Dort würde ich den Support kontaktieren. Dort bekommst Du dann sicher einen Key für die Einbindung in Steam. Allerdings wollen die sicher einen Nachweis einer Originalversion. Sprich wahrscheinlich den ehemaligen GfWL-Key als Abgleich. Vielleicht gibt es online auch einen Patch der die Sache digital regelt. Keine Ahnung. Hab Bioshock 1/2 lange nicht mehr in den Fingern gehabt. Bei Spielen die GfWL haben aber diesen Sprung auf Steam noch nicht gemacht haben bleibt nur Variante 1.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Steamworks auf Verpackung steht geht es auf Steam ohne Probleme

Ältere Games for Windows Live Spiele kannste nur noch via Offline Client spiele - diverse Games for Windows Live Retail Spiele wurden wie zum bsp Borderlands da wurde deren CD Key in steam integriert. aber nicht alle. Hier eine Liste der derzeitigen Spiele wo du den gfwl cd key als steam seriennummer aktivieren kannst.



Batman: Arkham City
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlestations Pacific
Bioshock 2
Blacklight: Tango Down
The Club
Dawn of War II series
Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Editiion
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
F1 2010
Fable III
Fallout 3
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage
FUEL
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City
Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights
Kane & Lynch
Lost Planet Colonies Edition
Quantum of Solace
Red Faction: Guerrilla
Resident Evil 5
Section 8
Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Republic Heroes
Stormrise
Street Fighter IV
Universe at War: Earh Assault
Vancouver 2010


Diese derzeitigen Retail Spiele sind bei Steam zu aktivieren
List of games using Steam authentication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bei Ea/Origin sieht es anders aus - wenn das Spiel im Origin Online shop kaufbar ist müsste es gehen mit den alten spielen ansonsten kein support

Ich würde einfach bei deinen clienten probieren ob er den cd key akzeptiert oder nicht


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Street Fighter IV, GTA 4 und GTA EFLC, Red Faction, Fallout 3 und Quantum of Solace also Jamesbond geht nicht bei steam.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Welche Meldung bekommst Du denn bei den Games, die laut Liste eigentlich gehen sollten?


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomme immer Ungültiger Produktschlüssel.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du mal das offensichtliche probiert (Achtung auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Zahlendreher, O statt 0 oder umgekehrt) ? Bei schlampig gedruckten Codekarten kann man manchmal sogar B mit 8 verwechseln. Der Extremfall war sogar mal eine 4 statt ein h. Weil die Passage so bescheiden von der Druckqualität war.


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja habe ich aber geht nicht


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hast du die Spiele neu oder gebraucht gekauft?
Die Keys müssen auch ein bestimmtes Format haben - die meisten deiner Games sind aber wohl gar nicht in der Liste.



> All retail Valve games and a number of third-party games can be  registered to your Steam account. All of the following games can be  registered through Steam:
> 
> 
> Valve CD Keys in this format: ####-#####-####
> ...


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Und was ist mit COD World at war ? und GTA 4


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei GTA 4 würde ich mal bei Rockstar nachstoßen. Und was COD WaW betrifft: Da hilft wohl nur mal einen Steamsale abzuwarten und sich das Game für unter 10 EUR zu greifen. Soweit ich weiß gibts erst ab MW2 Retail eine direkte Steam-Vorraussetzung. Davor afaik noch nicht.


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Wo genau bei Rockstar ?

Und ist mit Origin welche spiele gehen da und Uplay ?

Kann ich auch Warcraft 3 bei Battle.net aktivieren ?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Du hast doch im Handbuch irgendwo eine Support-Adresse. Oder Du gehst auf Rockstar Games. Suchst nach der Abteilung von GTA und schreibst denen eine formlose Email. Mußt Dich hier mal "durchkämpfen": https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/categories/200013096-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV

Bei Battle-Net geht sicher auch WC3 zu aktivieren. Ich habe jedenfalls eine Funktion, wo ich nach Blizzard-Spielen suchen kann und den Pfad verlinken kann. Habs aber bislang mangels weiterer Blizzardspiele noch nicht gemacht. Von Haus aus sind SC2, WoW und D3 als feste Bestandteile/Links enthalten (habe aber nur D3).


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke  Aber was ist mit Origin und Uplay ?

Und geht auch Warcraft 2 bei Battle.net ?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Blizzard-Client kostet doch nix. Einfach downloaden und mal das verlinken probieren. Das ist maximal mal 10 Minuten Arbeit das Ding zu installieren und wenns nicht funktioniert wieder runterzuknallen. Bei Origin bin ich überfragt. Wenns das Game aber nicht für Origin gibt/gab sieht es düster aus. Ähnlich bei Uplay. Da kann ich z.B. mein AC1 auch nicht aktivieren. Das läuft ohne Client.


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ok.  

Meine frage ist noch welche spiele gehen bei Origin und Uplay ?


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

Alles ab der Zeit um den Release von AC2 und jünger. Aber diese Games haben (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie die Steam-Version von South Park Stick of Truth) von Haus aus bereits Uplay als Grundlage. Und bei Uplay ist es ähnlich wie bei Origin. Ich habe keine Funktion gefunden dort ältere Spiele zu integrieren.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich weiß gehen bei Origin und Uplay bezüglich der normalen Retail-Versionen nur die Games, die sowieso Origin oder Uplay von beiden brauchen. Du kannst aber mal speziell bei Origin auch mal schauen, ob man da vlt ältere EA-Spiele auch aktivieren kann. Und bei Uplay halt Ubisoft-Titel. 

Mal nebenbei: sind denn alle Deine Spiele gekaufte CD-Versionen, oder hast Du zum Teil auch nur die Keys? Bei letzterem kann es sein, dass die vlt. von einem ganz anderen Online-Service stammen und nur dort laufen


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2014)

comzero schrieb:


> Wo genau bei Rockstar ?
> 
> Und ist mit Origin welche spiele gehen da und Uplay ?
> 
> Kann ich auch Warcraft 3 bei Battle.net aktivieren ?



Du kannst folgende Spiele deinem BattleNet Account hinzufügen:

DIABLO III
Diablo® III : Reaper of Souls™
WORLD OF WARCRAFT
STARCRAFT II : Wings of Liberty
StarCraft® II : Heart of the Swarm™

StarCraft® Anthology (inkl. Brood War)
Warcraft III®: Reign of Chaos
Warcraft III®: The Frozen Throne
Diablo® II
Diablo® II: Lord of Destruction


*Diablo III - Starcraft 2 HotS *kannst du danach über den Battle.Net Launcher starten und automatisch updaten.

*Starcraft Anthology - D2: LoD *kannst du danach in verschiedenen Sprachen herunterladen - mehr hast du davon nicht.

Blizzard arbeitet aber daran, WC3 und weitere Spiele lauffähig zu halten (ähnliche Formulierung), was bedeuten könnte, daß die zukünftig ebenfalls über die Battle.Net Software startbar wären.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gehen bei Origin und Uplay bezüglich der normalen Retail-Versionen nur die Games, die sowieso Origin oder Uplay von beiden brauchen.



ich konnte zumindest mass effect (1) bei origin aktivieren.


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe DVD Version. Aber weil mein DVD laufwerk ob interner oder externe nicht geht also bei der Installation bei COD World at War bleibt der balken bleibt stehen unter Komponentenregistrierung wird aktualsiert.


Mir interessiert welche spiele man so aktivieren kann älte.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein, dass da vlt nur ein Virenscanner schuld ist bei der Installation? Oder hat die DVD vlt nen Kratzer?

und wie gesagt: für Steam hast Du ja jetzt ne Liste, und bei Origin und Uplay geht es MEINES Wissens nicht, aber du kannst ja mal schauen: wenn es ein Game auch bei Origin online zu kaufen gibt, dann geht VIELLEICHT auch der DVD-Code - da musst du halt mal schauen, ob es bei dem Menüpunkt, wo man den Code für ein neues Spiel eingibt, es funktioniert


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann man auch bei gog.com spiele aktivieren ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das geht nicht -  gog ist meines Wissens ja grad ein Anbieter, der Spiele verkauft, die OHNE einen Client laufen. Du kaufst da nicht woanders einen code und aktivierst den bei gog, und es gibt auch keine Games in Läden, die gog "brauchen",  sondern wenn du bei gog kaufst, bekommst Du direkt von denen einen Download und kannst den dann installieren, ganz ohne Kopierschutz und Online-Zwang


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

The Witcher 1 und 2 bieten über eine spezielle website in partnerschaft mit gog an das man wenn man das spiel retail oder bei steam gekauft hat als gog kopie bekommt wenn man den cd key eingibt


----------



## comzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Kann man auch ältere games bei origin aktivieren ?

Und was ist mit gta 4


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2014)

GTA ist nicht von EA.  Damit fällt Origin flach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2014)

comzero schrieb:


> Kann man auch bei gog.com spiele aktivieren ?



Von gog.com kommt ja demnächst ein eigener (ist aber optional).



comzero schrieb:


> Kann man auch ältere games bei origin aktivieren ?



So weit ich weiß geht das nur mit Spielen bis zum Jahre 2009 zurück, mit älteren nicht. So war es zumindest am Anfang, ob es mittlerweile geändert wurde, das weiß ich nicht. Falls jemand mehr dazu weiß, kann er das ja gerne anfügen.


----------

